#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Пелевин и пустота

## Framin

Как вы думаете, можно ли считать Пелевина буддистским автором? Вроде и  буддизма много, но и чернухи много.

----------


## Борис

Разные есть мнения.

Например:
http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/c6-crit.htm

Сам же Пелевин, насколько я знаю, сидел на ретритах в корейских монастырях, куда ему, кажется, помог попасть один наш известный русский буддист (да еще и, говорят, был прототипом Чапаева).

Мое мнение - Пелевин все же ПИСАТЕЛЬ. Не обязан он буддистом быть.

----------


## Борис

З.Ы. А на ретритах многие сидят...

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Ежели на книжечках Пелевина есть посвящение заслуг на БВЖС, то тогда можно читать без опаски увлечься ложным мировоззрением...
 :Wink:

----------


## Константин_К.

думаю Пелевин очень даже буддист, но беда в том, что он наш, советский буддист и поэтому и книгу у него такие...
ИМХО писатель он очень средний, Набоковким языком не блещет, в художественном новаторстве не замечен, но читабелен все-таки ...как буддист

Вот, кстати, интересная и забавная статейка:
http://pelevin.nov.ru/stati/o-krn2/1.html
она же
http://lib.ru/PELEWIN/korneew_2.txt

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ИМХО, писатель он отличный. И "набоковским языком" писать отнюдь не обязан, на то он и Пелевин. Его язык и стиль соответствуют времени. А художественное новаторство... Как-то даже неловко спорить. > :Frown:

----------


## Framin

Вот и я так думаю, что будда его знает.

 Перечитывал недавно "Чапаева" и заинтересовался вопросом, где находится ум. Думал, думал и сообразил, что всё, что можно как-то воспринять не есть ум, потому что сам ум и воспринимает. Значит ум ни-где и ни-что. 

 Жутко меня это наблюдение проняло. Получается всё, что я могу почувствовать или представить, это не Я. 

 Ходил радостный пару дней, а потом и забылось всё. Очень поучительный пример на тему интеллектуального понимания  :Smilie:

----------


## Dee Mon

Мне кажется, многое можно понять из его собственных слов в прошлогоднем интервью:

http://probuem.ru/prarticle.php?sid=10126&topic=107

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

В любом случае Пелевину стоило бы в конце своего писательского пути раствориться в Радужном свете, тогда все его по-читатели попали бы на "реальную" дхарму...
 :Wink: 

Ом дхарэ...

----------


## Константин_К.

> ИМХО, писатель он отличный


...от других

Спорить не буду - на то оно и "ИМХО",
но у меня устойчивое ощущение попсовости Пелевина, да и заимствования у него слишком прямолинейные
А о новаторстве...
Ну вот бывают же интересные идеи
у Зюскинда
и новаторство в композиции
у Джулиана Барнса
или Итало Кальвино
или у Павича
да и язык
у Лоренса Дарррела
или Сейс Нотебоом
и увлекательность
у Малькольма Бредбери
и настоящая пронзительность
у Кортасара
и поумней цитирование
у Эко
и провокация посерьезней
у Мисима
заморочки покруче
у Фриша

но - о вкусах не спорят

----------


## PampKin Head

Пелевин - рулез... 

А инсинуации - это из разряда эстетствующего пид[censored]ства...

ИМХО, конечно.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Кстати, а какой корень у фамилии Пелевин?
Пеле? Левин?
Знает ли кто смысл этой фамилии?

----------


## Tanush-ka

Можно быть буддийским писателем, не сказав о буддизме ни слова (с чем сам Пелевин, похоже, и не спорит). Например, Павич в "Пейзаже, нарисованном чаем", когда пишет об отношениях читателей и героев книги, создает атмосферу такой взаимообусловленности, что чувствуется равностность и бессущностность и тех, и других. И получается это ненавязчиво и вкусно. 

А на Пелевина отчасти навалились функции ликбеза.   
Нынешние школьники по "Чапаеву" с буддизмом знакомятся    :Big Grin:   Очень своеобразно получается. Например, то ли Пелевин пустоту слишком онтологизирует, то ли дети его по-своему понимают... но пустота у них - это "такая штука... кайфовая очень!" :Cool:

----------


## Dee Mon

Ругайте, не ругайте, а Пелевин продолжает популяризовывать буддийское воззрение. Недавно вышла новая книга "Священная книга оборотня". Оччень хороша, имхо. Пара цитат попроще:

Про первую благородную и карму:



> — Просто наплюй, и все. Думай о чем нибудь приятном. 
> — А где его взять? 
> Таксист покосился на меня в зеркало. 
> — У тебя ничего приятного нет в жизни? 
> — Нет, — сказала я. 
> — Как так? 
> — Да вот так. 
> — Что ж, одно страдание? 
> — Да. И у вас тоже. 
> ...


Для знакомых с Кастанедой и Матрицей:




> — Осознание является пищей Орла? — переспросила я. 
> — Да, — сказал Александр. — В это верили маги древнего Юкатана. 
> Все таки какой еще мальчишка, подумала я с нежностью. 
> — Глупый. Это не осознание является пищей Орла. Это Орел является пищей осознания. 
> — Какой именно Орел? 
> — Да любой. И маги древнего Юкатана тоже, вместе со всем своим бизнесом — семинарами, workshop'ами, видеокассетами и пожилыми мужественными нагвалями. Все без исключения является пищей осознания. В том числе я и ты. 
> — Это как? — спросил он. 
> Я взяла у него сигару и выпустила облако дыма. 
> — Видишь? 
> ...

----------


## Skyku

А кто есть - буддийский автор?
Определение бы.

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

>А кто есть - буддийский автор?
Это такой автор, который не скрывает от читателей, что все мудрые мысли спер в пустоте, а глупые увидел в своем уме.
 :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

Самый буддийский автор - Шакьямуни...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Ананда, точнее  :Smilie: 

"Так я слышал"  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

По поводу приведенного отрывка. Пелевин, как мне видится, полностью скопировал слова Рамеша и Махараджа, вплоть до конкретных оборотов. Если порыться, то можно найти эти места в оригинале. Не смысл приведенной цитаты, это и так понятно, а прямо целые предложения:
---С другой стороны, пикантность его положения в том, что стоит ему отпустить свои ... (в оригинале здесь другая фраза), и он сразу же исчезнет, ибо по своей природе он есть просто сосуд боли с .... (то же самое), и если исчезнет боль, исчезнет он сам. ---
 И тем более это:
---«В восприятии нет ни субъекта, ни объекта, а только чистое переживание трансцендентной природы, и таким переживанием является все — и физические объекты, и ментальные конструкты, к числу которых относятся идеи воспринимаемого объекта и воспринимающего субъекта…» ---

Я не к тому, чтобы обличить в плагиате или упрекнуть в чем-то, а к тому, что указать автора стилистики приведенных цитат. Смысл текста, подчеркну, не является достоянием или открытием конкретных умов, а вот особенности изложения концепций, растут от вышеупомянутых.

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Священная книга оборотня"


полный ураган...

http://www.trapeza.ru/x_files/pelevin.zip

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> "Священная книга оборотня"


Дима, спасибо за ссылку. Прочитал сходу. Как всегда отлично написано.

Как здорово, что он наш, советский и русскоязычный буддист, которые ничем не хуже китайских, тибетских, таиландских или цейлонских буддистов. И как здорово, что есть писатель, пишущий на нашем родном богатейшем языке глубокие, умные и интересные книги, которые к тому же вызывают у людей хоть какой-то интерес к Дхарме. Чернухи у Пелевина не больше, чем в созерцании разложившихся трупов на кладбище, а пустота - это действительно кайфовая штука. По моему нескромному мнению.

----------


## Sadhak

Читается конечно легко, но вызывает такой восторг у читателей почему? Потому, что обычно ничего не заставит читать нашего обывателя буддийские тексты, а встретив такие неожиданно для него глубокие мысли в привычной для него смеси с "ново-русским" сленгом и жанре, поражается такой силе и возвышенной мудрости диалогов. Какие самые сильные места в его книгах? Беседа трех зеков, Чапаева с Котовским, лисы с таксистом и волчарой и т.д. Очень удачная популяризация духовных поисков, что оказывает шокирующее впечатление для никогда не задумывшегося над этими вопросами ума. Алмазную сутру же его читать не заставишь... Хорошо, что есть хоть один такой автор, но плохо, что нет буддистов-Достоевских или Пушкиных. Секрет успеха же его книг достоточно прост - подсадите Перумова или Лукъяненко на буддийскую тему и они выдадут такие вещи, что перевернут мировосприятие целой страны, а если еще и фильм снимут, так лет через пять, все тибетцы к нам переберутся на новое место возрождения буддизма  :Smilie: .
 Финал книги меня вот сильно разочаровал, поскольку расходится с моими концепциями о просветлении  :Smilie:   - не те слова и не те мысли она должна была бы объявить и пережить  :Smilie: .

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

// Финал книги меня вот сильно разочаровал, поскольку расходится с моими концепциями о просветлении  - не те слова и не те мысли она должна была бы объявить и пережить

Хорошо что Пелевин ни с кем по этому поводу не советовался ;D

----------


## Ersh

//Секрет успеха же его книг достоточно прост - ...///
Бугага. Как прост секрет успеха!
У Лукьяненко и Перумова свои секреты успеха... Что-то они не идут дальше рамок своего жанра... 
Интересно, в чем секрет непопулярности Алмазной Сутры? Может начать так: "Однажды Антон Городецкий жил в роще Джедаев ..."

----------


## Sadhak

> У Лукьяненко и Перумова свои секреты успеха... Что-то они не идут дальше рамок своего жанра...


Вот потому и не идут, что сутры не читают.



> Интересно, в чем секрет непопулярности Алмазной Сутры?


Так надо бизнес-проект сделать  :Smilie: , пиар-компанию, рекламу, теледебаты, пустить пару сплетен, небольшой, но громкий скандальчик, создать партию, пару громких имен, ленточки-апельсины, хороший слоган - словом вложиться в такую популяризацию как следует  :Smilie: . 



> Может начать так: "Однажды Антон Городецкий жил в роще Джедаев ..."


Вот, так и надо  :Smilie: . Для начала в комиксах, потом положить на музыку в стиле Рамштейна, басни и сказки для садика, задачник для школьников, сериал для бабушек и экшен-игру для квайкеров, публично подарить Путину на саммите через зарубежных политиков, плакаты и стихи в стиле Маяковского - словом подойти масштабно и на всех уровнях. Старые методы и передачи уже не работают, так вот и подгоним Дхарму под аппетиты и способности масс  :Smilie: , а разве Пелевин не это же самое делает, вкладывая такие мысли в диалоги понятных и близких к народу персонажей? Проститука, оборотень, новый русский, киллер, зек, кого еще не было? Вот только Городецкого-джедая...

----------


## Ersh

Ну, значит, Пелевин делает то же самое. только в отличие этих двух замечательных писателей, уже прочел Алмазную Сутру. А эти оба-два так и топчутся вокруг "добро - это зло, зло - это добро".
Хотя я их тоже читаю с удовольствием. Но это уже другая история :Wink:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

> Финал книги меня вот сильно разочаровал, поскольку расходится с моими концепциями о просветлении  - не те слова и не те мысли она должна была бы объявить и пережить


Может лучше будет разочароваться в своих концепциях о просветлении?  :Smilie:

----------


## Spirit

< наш советский русскоязычный >

Интересное позиционирование... 
Хотя... Читая его произведения 90-х годовловишь себя на мысли, что читали одни и те же перепечатки, перефотографированные книжки и прочий самопал советского времени плюс немногое, что было официально опубликовано при коммунизме...
Занимались каратэ, медитировали в спортзалах и "на природе". Хорошо...
Но ведь следади же выводы...
Пелевин наверное выразитель этого поколения буддистов... Может быть самых романтичных. 

Но при всей своей нетипичности, Пелевин , мне представляется, чуть ли ни в контексте русской классической традиции. Структурно

----------


## Sadhak

> Может лучше будет разочароваться в своих концепциях о просветлении?


Да не вопрос  :Smilie: . Но вопрос не может не возникнуть и по эзотеричности такого подвига:



> И как только колеса велосипеда оторвутся от земли, я громко прокричу свое имя и перестану создавать этот мир. Наступит удивительная секунда, не похожая ни на одну другую. Потом этот мир исчезнет. И тогда, наконец, я узнаю, кто я на самом деле.


 "Тогда"? "Я узнаю"? 



> Нет, поняла я за одну ослепительную секунду, я внушаю себе весь этот мир!


Это всего лишь соллипсизм, ведь отождествление с этой лисой никуда не делось? Или может быть только такую прямую как палка мысль, способна понять основная часть ее аудитории? 
 Кстати, читает ли Пелевин БФ и сайт Пламена? У меня стянули аналогию с детскими картинками  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Вот такое мое тайное желание:

-= хочу, чтобы роман про жизнь Будды Шакьямуни написал сэр *Генри Лайон Олди*!

ОM АМИ ДЭВА ХРИ
ОМ МАНИ ПЭМЕ ХУНГ
ОМ А ХУМ ВАДЖРА ГУРУ ПЭМА СИДДХИ ХУМ

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"Занимались каратэ, медитировали в спортзалах и "на природе". Хорошо..."
А сейчас обзавелись пивными животами, природа только по телику, а медитируем каждый по хатам? - Хороши выводы, нечего сказать... 
"расходится с моими концепциями о просветлении " - это просто супер ! %)))
Да, уважаемые, иногда, возможно стоит прописывать что нибудь порадикальнее сутр... Грибы например.  :Smilie:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Кстати, у Олдей есть книги слегка буддийские. "Мессия очищает диск" и еще что то было более китайское, там про единоборства, но тоже дух какой то такой .

----------


## Spirit

Екатерина Петровна, а какие ещё выводы может вообще кто-нобудь сделать. Каждый свои. Ну, пиво , конечно, вряд ли далеко продвинет на пути к просветлению. Но были и такие. Почему нет? Создавали "пивную церемонию". Двух видов - с открытыми и закрытыми глазами. Номер один - сидя на полу с выпрямленной спиной фиксировать стоящий впереди бокал с пивом, затем медленно выпиваемым. Второй способ - поза такая же, глаза закрыты , кружка держится рукой в районе даньтяня некоторое время...

Вообще-то от пива тупеют...

Поэт Игорь Северянин предпочитал медитировать в более изысканном стиле. Для достижения соответствующего состояния использовалась известная мантра - "Ананасы в шампанмском! Ананасы в шампанском!". Это состояние описано в том же стихотворении "Увертюра" - Я трагедию жизни претворю в грёзофарс...

Несколько ослабленная мантра того же автора - "Мороженое из сирени! Мороженое из сиренини,,,". Или "Шампанское в лилию! В шампанское лилию!".

Все мы сделали выводы. Я вот тоже радовал форумчан отсебятиной (но считаю, что за рамки традиции не выходил!). 

Вот и Виктор Пелевин сделал свои выводы. У него это "любовь", радужный поток, УРАЛ - условная река абсолютной любви.

У екго это, соглано последней книге, "ключ" к просветлению. Правда не ясно какой. Это может быть - 
1. "Ключ от квартиры, где деньги дежат". У этого литературного героя, кстати ни ключа ни квартиры не было. Ещё образ ключей напоминает гостиницу. Интересно, смотрели ли герои книжки Пелевина фильм "Ночной портье" - явная ассоциаци с лисой и волком...

2. Гаечный кдюч. Двойной и разводной. Об этом аспекте ключа можно сделать вывод из установки Пелевинского героя  - Встретишь Будду - убивать не надо, но не дай себя развести.
 Будда с разводным ключом в аватаре водопроводчика. Глубоко! Представляю... Звонок. "Вызывалм? В чём дело?". "Да вот, радужный поток что-то не течёт...". "Это у Вас смеситель засорился всякой дрянью... Да и прокладки пора менять..." и т.д.

3.Музыкальный ключ. Это в какой тональности, значит...

4. Ключ в виде источника. Самый романтичный

----------


## PampKin Head

> I'll follow the sun 
> That's what I gonna do 
> Trying to forget 
> All about you 
> 
> 
> I'll follow the sun 
> Till the end of time 
> No more pain 
> ...

----------


## Анастасия Горетова

Что интересно, большинство рецензий на "Священную книгу оборотня" посвящено хвале Пелевина как автора, пишущего, что называется, "на злобу дня" (на темы политических и экономических передряг). Типа того: "Ух, завернул мужик про "ЮКОС"!"...  
И нессколько моих знакомых, читавших книгу, воспринимают ее как эдакое чтиво с восточными "примочками"... Эх...
..........................................................................................................................................................................................................
А я просто взмедитнула.

----------


## Desha

к вопросу об авторских правах

скачал книжку, прочитал ее, потом пошел купил  :Smilie: 

Y yo desesperando

----------


## Ваджрадхара

Кто согласен, что последняя книга слабей и менее энергична, чем "Чапаев и пустота"? Я думаю, почти все согласны.
В СКО меньше культурных коннотаций, ни малейшей претензии на изящество. Стиль тяжёлый. Меньше фантазии. По сравнению с той половиной ЧиП, где про гражданскую войну, совсем всё тухло. 
Конечно, хорошо, что через его книги люди узнают о буддизме и т.д., но... читай пост Spirit'а.

----------


## PampKin Head

Рекомендовано к прочтению...

Виктор Пелевин 
*Затворник и Шестипалый*

http://ariom.ru/litera/2003-html/pelevin/zatvornik.htm

----------


## Good

Всего нет и ничего есть. :Smilie:  

Хотя, Все есть и ничего нет... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ваджрадхара

> _Первоначальное сообщение от PampKin Head_ 
> *Рекомендовано к прочтению...
> 
> Виктор Пелевин 
> Затворник и Шестипалый
> 
> http://ariom.ru/litera/2003-html/pelevin/zatvornik.htm*


Да-да, почитайте, кто ещё не успел. ЧиП и ЗиШ - самое энергичное у него.

----------


## KAYAH

Мне представляется, что Пелевин пишет одну и ту же книгу. При чем заново. И конец у них почти такой же - главный герой или впрыгивает в готовый сорваться на всех порах броневик, уносящий его к чистые страны, или окончательно запутавшийся в жизни чувак, уходящий в неизвестность с 20 килотоннами зелени, или же вот лиса дала радугу. Он последователен. И он разносторонен в выражении своих чаяний. Дача дхармы для разных типов умов и состояний. Что точно выдает в нем настоящего мастера (по крайней мере, слова), то это чувство юмора. Он умеет шикарнейшим образом стебануться над обыденными вещами, а это всегда было уделом немногих. Всех благ Вам, Виктор, для принесения активности на БВЖС! 
Ом Мани Пеме Хунг Хри.

----------


## Ма-чен

Чтобы выжить в современном мегаполисе, Лиса-оборотень по имени А Хули вынуждена подрабатывать проституцией, используя свои магические способности. Но однажды она прокалывается на видеозаписи и попадает под пристальное внимание федеральной службы безопасности. Именно в рядах этой структуры она находит свою любовь -- волка-оборотня Александра и жизнь ее коренным образом меняется..
http://www.livejournal.com/community...29.html#cutid1

----------


## Ersh

Кстати, никто не знает, кто исполняет песни на диске к книге? Я никого кроме Shocking Blue не смог идентифицировать.

----------


## Fedan

Тематически "Священная Книга Оборотня" замыкает собой цикл рассказов Проблема верволка в средней полосе, Поколение Пи, Диалектика переходного периода ИЗ НИОТКУДА В НИКУДА. Идеи буддизма, суфийского ислама и шаманизма присутствуют в них равной на мой взгляд пропорции, но буддизма все-равно больше.
ИМХО Пелевин в полне буддийский писатель, который используя приемы религиозного синкретизма в художественных произведениях умудряется зарабатывать на этом деньги. И по-моему отнюдь не из-за чернухи, в которой его попрекнули на первой странице.

Как вам его трактовка Барона Юнгерна, которого в свое время вполне серьезно считали манифестацией Махакалы

----------


## Fedan

Песенку про Че Гевару поет Карлос Пуэбло, причем не самая известная песня, хаста сьемпре команданте, гораздо известнее

----------


## Spirit

Fedan

Образ барона Юнгерна наверное собирательный у Пелевина - манифестация такой немецкой мистической и традиционалистской воинственной духовности - из барона Унгерна фон Штернберга, психоаналитика Юнга и ультраконсервативного философа Юнгера...

----------


## Fedan

Исторический Юнгерн немцем себя если и считал, то предпочитал забывать об этом. Он был ярым сторонником пан-азиатской идеи. Если интересно можно прочесть здесь(я пока тэгов для вставки ссылок не знаю)
http://www.rspu.ryazan.ru/~dante/Mir...em/ungern.html
У Юзефовича есть неплохой на мой взгляд рассказ "Самодержец Пустыни" Пелевин кстати признавался что читал Юзефовича, перед тем как писать ЧиП. 
Я склонен воспринимать образ Юнгерна у Пелевина, как образ эдакова дхармапалы (именно таким его восприняли братки из ЧиП, ну там мечи, куча рук, черепа) которым Черный Барон стал после расстрела. Кстати расстреляли его в Новосибирске.

----------


## Spirit

У Юзефовича не рассказ, а целое публицистичесское исследование, книга , снабжённая документами... Наверное лучшее, что напасано аргументированно о бароне Унгерне...

Можно, конечно, кое с чем и не согласиться... Нр во всяком случае, книга написана без каких то предвзятостей...

Там, кстати, есть утверждения, что буддистом барон себя не считал и был вроде лютеранином.... Не помню точно...

Я тут в Н-ске пытался сподвигнуть историков на поиски захоронения, но энтузиастов не оказалось... Надо уметь работать в архивах и иметь доступ...

----------


## Fedan

Если честно под рассказом я имел ввиду "Песчаные всадники".
Там где желтые облака,
Гонит степь на погибель птахам,
Всадник выткался из песка,
Вздыбил прах и рассыпался прахом.

Теоретически в областной архив пускают всяких аспирантов, у меня брат писал диссертацию по теме репрессированных, его пустили по рекомендации руководителя. 
Я думал что захоронение Юнгерна известно, блин, как много нам открытий чудных готовит просвещенья дух.
Теоретически он может быть захоронен на Заельцовском

Юнгерн с Семеновым вроде как основали военный орден буддистов по аналогии с тамплиерами и тевтонами. Внутри ордена они делили конфессиональную и военную власть на манер далай и панчен-ламы в Тибете.

----------


## Spirit

По идее должны остаться всякого рода протоколы, в то время бюрократия уже восстановилась полностью. Должен быть рапорт командирарасстрельной команды о том , что расстрел произведён и месте захоронения трупа, заключение врача и прочие формальности...

Скорее всего это всё в архивах КГБ-ФСБ. Надо знать законы того времени, чтобы квалифицированно искать. Это может быть в судебном деле, которые так просто не выдают...

Говорят, что расстреляли и захоронили его на бывшей городской свалке, тогда Н-ск был ещё маленький. Это теперь в центре города. Там вообще в то время часто расстрелливали - находят кости когда строят дома ироют котлованы.

Между прочим, обвинителем был лидер борьбы с религией того времени Емельян Ярославский.

Семенов то вряд ли к буддизму какое-то отношение имел.

----------


## Fedan

Начало Мировой войны оставшийся не у дел барон встретил с таким же восторгом и воодушевлением, с каким по другую сторону российской границы встретил его другой уроженец Австрии, сидевший на мели художник Адольф Шикльгрубер (Гитлер по матери)... На фронте Унгерн с его отвагой и фатализмом (кстати, отличавшими и вышеупомянутого австрийца) получил Георгиевский крест - за участие в трагическом для русской армии Восточнопрусском походе, и чин есаула - за дерзкую вылазку во вражеские тылы, однако так и остался командиром казачьей сотни: его начальники, генерал Крымов и полковник Врангель (тот самый), ”повышать” отчаянного барона боялись. В 1917-м за избиение комендантского адъютанта, не предоставившего Унгерну квартиру, его отчислили из действующей армии ”в резерв чинов”. В августе того же года Унгерн примкнул к мятежу Корнилова, а осенью, после его подавления, вместе с другими казачьими офицерами отправился на Восток, к Байкалу, затем - в Маньчжурию, превратившись в одно из главных действующих лиц эпопеи своего фронтового друга атамана Семенова, ставшего правителем восточных окраин России.

По всей вероятности, последний, едва ли не наполовину бурят, потомок (по бабушке) Чингисхана, прекрасно знавший буддизм, владевший восточными языками, тоже стал членом ордена Военных буддистов, основанного бароном. Это, а не только боевое товарищество, может объяснить высочайший статус, полученный отставником Унгерном в созданной атаманом системе власти. Отношения между Семеновым и Унгерном в Забайкалье были похожи на отношения между Далай- и Панчен- (или же Таши-) ламами в Тибете. Первый являлся официальным главой светской власти, второй – хранителем священной доктрины. Унгерн, конечно, совсем не авторитет для ламаистской церкви, хранимая им доктрина была не только религиозной, сколько политической с приставкою ”гео”. Сущность ее - ”крестовый поход” против Запада, источника революций, силами ”желтых”, азиатских народов, не утративших, подобно народам белым, своих вековых устоев, для реставрации свергнутых монархий утверждения на всем Евразийском континенте ”желтой” культуры и ”желтой” веры, буддизма, ламаистского толка, призванного, по мнению барона, духовно обновить Старый Свет. С этой целью Унгерн хотел создать державу, которая объединит кочевников Востока от берегов Индийского и Тихого океанов до Кахани и Астрахани. Ее исходным ядром должна была стать Монголия, опорой и ”центром тяжести” - Китай, правящий династией - дом Циней, сметенный так называемой Синьхайской революцией 1911-1913 годов.

----------


## Spirit

Вообще то я вырос , так сказать, в еонтексте подобных историй, так как родился В Чите, и жил там до того, как поступил в университет...

Дом , где я жил, я нашёл на фотографии в краеведчиском музее с надписью - семёновские застенки... Во дворе после того, как прошёл дождь часто вымывались пули, знатоки говорили - винтовочная, от нагана, от японского карабина... Я всё думал, что может вот в этой комнате жили Унгерн или какой другой исторический персонаж...

В общем, изучал историю во дворе...

Там же в музее я впервые увидел статуэтку Будды в экспозиции с названием что то типа предметы культа ламаизма. Тогда я конечно ни о каком буддизме понятия не имел, но заходя в хороший музей всегда шёл посмотреть на статуэтку медитирующего Будды...

Во дворе музея стояли какие-то культовые чугунные ёмкости, похожие на большие самовары, отделанные орнаментами и надписями, высотой метра полтора или чуть больше, не знаю, для чего предназначенные...

В общем, не знаю, насколько такие истории достоверны... Но что точно - Семёнов знал мнгольский и калмыцкий языки, и даже вроде командовал соответствующими казачьими соединениями...

----------


## Fedan

При разговоре о застенках сразу вспоминается судьба Тамчинского Дацана, коммунисты использовали его как тюрьму. Мне как-то пришлось выпить целый литр водки на пути к дацану, ибо на этом самом пути было очень много обо, а по старинной бурятской традиции, веселый водитель наливал бурхану, потом гостю(то есть мне)  а потом себе. Естественно что ни о каком посещении дацана в таком состоянии речи идти не могло, зато я покурил с каким-то хурэкой и послушал рассказ про печальную судьбу первого на территории России дацана. В принципе тогда-то я и услышал про Унгэра в первый раз.

----------


## Spirit

Лет 20 назад в Академе был популярен некий лама-расстрига Галдан... Он всех лечил тибетской медициной... Вылечил даже преседателя Сибирского Отделения Академии Наук академика Марчука от чего то. Он после этого даже издал препринты Вычислительного центра труды по тибмедицине этого эксламы... После этого у него стали лечиться доктора, профессора, один мой знакомый вылечил себя и свою жену француженку...

Так вот, у меня книжка была, как я помню самое главное это баланс неких "горячих элементов" (полезных) - хия, шара и бадаган... У кого они сбалансированы, то чувствует себя хорошо... Одно из главных условий - правильное питание. Эти полезные элементы в наибольшей концентрации содержатся в зелёном чае, баранине, и пшеничной(!!!) водке, если это умело принимать, то всё будет в порядке...

Вот за пристрастие к горячему элементу номер три его говорят и того - из лам исключили... Здоровый был мужик, прожил больше 80...

Будем считать, что Вы насыщали организм предварительно горячими полезными элементами..

Обращаю внимани - спирт должен быть из пшеницы, потому, что конья уже - холодный элемент, его много нельзя...

Лично я придерживаюсь практики дзен, к горячим (кроме зелёного чая) и холодным элементам равнодушен...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Fedan

Выдача индульгенций, самое буддийское занятие ;-) ;-) ;-)

----------


## Spirit

Мне Шлём ужаса понравился...

Писатель продолжает удачно пропагандировать буддизм, на этот раз не используя даже буддийской терминологии... Мастерство растёт...

На этот раз иследовалась сфера восприятия и порождения концепций...

От алкогольного похмелья до Зеркала Тарковского...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мне Шлём ужаса понравился...
> 
> Писатель продолжает удачно пропагандировать буддизм, на этот раз не используя даже буддийской терминологии... Мастерство растёт...


А может, когда человек пропитался этим насквозь, терминология не так уж и важна?

----------


## Spirit

Может и не важна...

Когда проповедовал ШакьяМуни то "буддиской терминологии"  не было...

Да и "буддизма" ещё тоже...

 :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Писатель продолжает удачно пропагандировать буддизм, на этот раз не используя даже буддийской терминологии... Мастерство растёт...


ИМХО, это может быть связано еще и с постановкой задачи. Эта книга - одна из большого мирового проекта Мифы. Типа, интерпритация древних мифов современными писателями. От России, соответственно,  Пелевин.

----------


## Митра

Да какой-то проект странный и писатели, в него вошедшие -тоже
очень странная "подборка".
Этот "проект" больше похож на какую-нибудь игривую задумку в дореволюционном российском литературном салоне - вот, девочка даст фант (извините, миф), а писатель напишет. 

Я не говорю про "Шлем", а только про этот проект.

----------


## Yuki

> Да какой-то проект странный и писатели, в него вошедшие -тоже
> очень странная "подборка".


Соглашусь с Вами ( тоже не про "Шлем"). Проект странный и подбор авторов странный, но думала, может мне показалось :Smilie:

----------


## Prabhaloka

Смиялсо. Афтар пеши есчо :Smilie: 

                                                  user Prabhaloka

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Шлем рулит беспХХХ

В общем, хорошая книга  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Мне кажется, многое можно понять из его собственных слов в прошлогоднем интервью:
> 
> http://probuem.ru/prarticle.php?sid=10126&topic=107


О! Отличный текст. Цитата - "нет ни одного текста, который не был бы буддийским с первой буквы по последнюю", видимо отвечает на вопрос о том, буддийский автор Пелевин или нет  :Smilie: 
А Чехов? К примеру Чехов он буддийский или нет? Что-то я не припомню у него о пустоте, дхармах, радужном потоке. Наверное не буддийский  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> О! Отличный текст. Цитата - "нет ни одного текста, который не был бы буддийским с первой буквы по последнюю", видимо отвечает на вопрос о том, буддийский автор Пелевин или нет


2Yuki:
Подобная тема уже обсуждалась в этом треде

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

"Хотелось бы что-нибудь узнать о вашей жизни — например, какую музыку слушаете? 

— Я все это и говорю про свою жизнь. Ее физиологический аспект вполне обычен: я занимаюсь спортом, не ем мяса и избегаю алкогольных напитков, табачных изделий и интересных людей. Еще я не ем помидоров — в них дремлет древний тольтекский ужас." 

Слушайте, а чего это он ??? %(  )

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

А может их надо курить? Тогда я увижу этот ужас?

----------


## Fedan

Их надо на голову одевать, как шлем, в смысле ШЛЕМ УЖАСА
каждая культура вырабатывала свои атрибуты проявления общечеловеческого архетипа ШЛЕМА
у тольтеков, например, это Помидор

----------


## tsun

А у древних скандинавов,например, был ШЛЕМ с рогами  :Smilie:

----------

